# Ladies X53 Western Flyer



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I finally closed the deal and acquired a ladies X53 to match the mens X53 I already have. I am stoked to see it when it arrives.I hope it is as clean as the pictures, but none the less I can always bring it back to it's glory days. posting pictures of the online posted pictures.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice find, it is always neat seeing boys & girls models together & can't wait to see some side by side pics of them!!!!!!


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 13, 2012)

*The Bike is HERE!!!! AWESOME*

Bike was delivered earlier today, and I have to say it is awesome. This has to be one clean original bike, I have never seen these reproduced or have they. I do not see that this bike has ever been taken apart since I guess they sold it, and when they shipped out to me.Please check out the picture and give me some feedback on if it is original or not. I also got some literature with it. This is the icing on the cake since it seems to have the date and the lucky recipient of the bike that Christmas morning of 1953.

I cleaned her up with some McGuire Detailer and cleaned up chrome with Mothers and she cleaned up just great. I don't think I'll touch her in anyway but to keep her clean and maintained, she is just to nice of an original bike to do anything to her.


----------



## miller32 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great looking bike!!!!!


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 13, 2012)

miller32 said:


> Great looking bike!!!!!




Thanks, I was very happy to see the condition it was in. I am going to paint the man's bike the same color and keep her original. I'll post them side by side in the next day or two.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Really Cool!  I am a stickler for good looking ladies bikes, and that one I like!


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 14, 2012)

*That is........*

Beeeeee yoo tee full!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2012)

That may well be the nicest original, especially with the documentation X-53 in existence!!!!!!!  She cleaned up absolutely stunning.  Great job & again congratulations on a beautiful find and again as well, can't wait to see the pair side by side.


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are the pair together, I cleaned up the basement a little so I took them out for a bit t rearrange stuff. So here are the Western Flyer X53 and also the Huffy Dial A Ride His & Hers. I don't know but it seems that hers always looks much better.. OK before any wise cracks "THE BICYCLE"!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 14, 2012)

did the womans bike  have the same light  as the mens? Beautiful bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> did the womans bike  have the same light  as the mens? Beautiful bike.




Yes it did...hard to believe it's not on there given its condition.
Chris


----------



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Yes it did...hard to believe it's not on there given its condition.
> Chris




I was thinking the same thing, as I was cleaning the bike I noticed the paint was distorted on the front fender and came to the conclusion that maybe at some point the battery acid ate through the base of the original light and it was removed and replaced with the one on there now.

personally I like the light that is on there now. As I say with the old cars, it is also based on personal preference. I know some people are sticklers with period correct and manufacturer correctness. I say if I am going to ride it and enjoy it, I am going to fix it the way I like it, "it is only original once" as some say...


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2012)

You can always tell when the original owner really cared a lot for their set of wheels and they certainly did with this beauty. I think the light is pretty cool looking and adds to the overall appearance of the bicycle.

Dave


----------

